# my outdoor plants



## jewel (Jun 23, 2010)

day lily 'American sunset' from wally world




last mini rose of the season! smells like strawberries and clean laundry:drool:




Gladiolus 'peter pears' from the dollar store was supposed to be pink supreme but i like this better:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2010)

jewel said:


> Gladiolus 'peter pears' from the dollar store was supposed to be pink supreme but i like this better:rollhappy:



More like a salmon supreme!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!

Where do you live? How do you treat your gladiolus? Whenever I've tried they never bloom....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice, intense colors on the Glad and the Lily.


----------



## jewel (Jun 24, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where do you live? How do you treat your gladiolus? Whenever I've tried they never bloom....



i live in southern Utah where during the summer months we get almost zero rain until the monsoons arrive and temperatures are in excess of 100 degrees Fahrenheit for about four months out of the year but the glads seem to breeze right through when watered regularly. i plant them march through may in 8 inch plastic pots or larger. i have tried putting them in the ground but the ground bugs always eats them. they are planted at a depth of about four inches and deeper in levels so the pots have a nice full look but the corms have room to grow. before i plant them i remove the tunic and soak the corms in a diluted solution of bleach and water to kill any thrips that might be hiding. being potted they do require staking unless planted in a really big pot and planted deep. they also receive a balanced fertilizer every two weeks to keep the stems strong. they also require a full sun exposure or they wont bloom even if the corms are flowering size. hope that helps feel free to ask more questions, and ill keep the pics coming!


----------



## jewel (Jun 24, 2010)

here are some pics of today's blooms







Rebutia muscula




'American sunset'




a native mammillaria, notice the red dirt, around here the cliffs are red sandstone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2010)

Love your cactii -- should be lots of blooms around you this time of year.


----------



## etex (Jun 25, 2010)

Lovely photos and blooms! Your cactus are amazing. All we have around here are prickly pear and yucca.


----------



## jewel (Jul 29, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where do you live? How do you treat your gladiolus? Whenever I've tried they never bloom....



i just created a gladiolus group on yahoo, called "gladioluscorm", feel free to join and ask as many questions as you like!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 29, 2010)

Jewel, so sorry for missing your posts & thank you very much for your replies!!! I think I will try again next year! Your tips are very helpful...!


----------



## jewel (Jul 30, 2010)

your very welcome! here are some more pics!



a florist gloxinia that smells slightly of cinnamon in the early morning last year it got a total of 40 flowers!



a noid green dendrobium that a a fragrance of jasmine and freesia in the afternoon and jasmine and lemon verbena in the morning.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2010)

:clap: Those 2 are fabulous! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

Lovely both! The dendro has a jasmine/lemon colour too!!!


----------



## jewel (Aug 6, 2010)

this is the same mammillaria from a previous post, blooming like crazy after some recent monsoonal storms 










echinopsis multiplex i bought last time i was in phoenix, flowers smell like cucumber melon body spray or moon flowers or datura if you've ever smelled any of these they all smell pretty much the same.













and a June bug


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 7, 2010)

:clap: Fabulous flowering cacti! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, that Mammalaria is just stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2010)

Cool flowers. Is there any fragrance?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 7, 2010)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## jewel (Aug 8, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Cool flowers. Is there any fragrance?


the mamm smells like honey and sugar and the echinopsis smells like cucumber and melon. the echinopsis flower only lasted one day but i expect a better show next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2010)

Wonderful. I always wondered if cactus flowers were fragrant.


----------



## jewel (Aug 9, 2010)

most of them are, the trick is smelling them without getting a face full of stickers


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2010)

jewel said:


> most of them are, the trick is smelling them without getting a face full of stickers



:rollhappy: Yes, especially the ones with the tiny needles.


----------



## cdub (Aug 17, 2010)

That "june bug" is interesting! Your photo is playing tricks on my eyes and I cannot identify the beetle. I collect Coleoptera (beetles) and would love a specimen!


----------



## jewel (Aug 23, 2010)

hi its a green June beetle scientific name Cotinus nitida. their grub is a common pest in lawns around the west.their quite dumb for a beetle because they spend their day flying into things like walls.


----------

